# Perdido River WMA AL & FL Info Wanted



## Redspecks (Sep 2, 2008)

I am trying to find out more information about the Perdido River WMA on the FL and AL side. I have a few questions i would like everyone that has had good or bad experiences with these WMA's. I know the FL side has several different land tracts. I have lived in P'cola for a long time but have never looked into any of these areas. I mostly hunt deer, hogs and turkey in our Louisiana hunting club, but for next season i am trying to find some areas that are closer to home, so i can hunt more often. However, i don't want to waste my time if these areas are a waste of time, over populated and filled with disrespectful hunters. Any feedback is much appreciated. Thanks in advance!!!!

1.What is everyone's opinion on how to access the property?
2. Is their any respect from other Public Hunters if you have climbers, lock ons, or ladder stands chained & locked to the tree in your scouted areas?
3. Are either AL/FL sides over populated with hunters? 
4. I am curious to know if anyone is killing any decent sized bucks from the tracts? 
5. What is the Turkey Population like?


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Don't know about the Florida side but bama side is tough. They are cutting it fast. All the hunters are wadded up in pockets. Good luck but way to many people. With bow hunting all year long. There is somebody stomping around every day of the week. That place gets lots of pressure. Used to be a fine place to rabbit hunt until they wanted all the lob lolly pines gone. Now they are trying to turn it into a long leaf plantation .


----------



## Redspecks (Sep 2, 2008)

Escambia River WMA, and Blackwater WMA the same?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

The only deer youll kill on perdido will be the one you run down with your truck. Or the ones that wear orange hats. But they taste like shit...


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Pretty sure the FL side you can only hunt with quota permits, and like mentioned above the AL side is just tough hunting. You'd be better off to focus on BW


----------



## Redspecks (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback! 

What about Escambia & Blackwater? 

Are these areas walking only, or can you access by atv?


----------



## Riverlover (Mar 5, 2016)

Dont know where you guys are going. Im 38 grew up hunting with my dad out there, hunt it now, have friends who work for dncr in Montgomery, and know everything up to date about the land. Hardly anyone hunts it. Have only actually seen one other hunter other than a max of 10 at check station. Theres a spot out there where they cross to eat in Fl. The pic was the biggest of 3 since Jan.


----------



## DevinTheDeerMan (Jun 16, 2020)

Riverlover said:


> Dont know where you guys are going. Im 38 grew up hunting with my dad out there, hunt it now, have friends who work for dncr in Montgomery, and know everything up to date about the land. Hardly anyone hunts it. Have only actually seen one other hunter other than a max of 10 at check station. Theres a spot out there where they cross to eat in Fl. The pic was the biggest of 3 since Jan.


Hey RiverLover, I drew a quota for the wma on the Florida side. I'd be super appreciative if you're able to give me that spot where they cross over to eat in Florida, or just any areas you believe to be good. Me and my dad started hunting 3 years ago and hes killed 2 nice bucks and i still smell like skunk. thanks man


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Go here for answers to most all your questions.






Brochure Detail







ocean.floridamarine.org


----------

